# BRP Summer Series Points Thread



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will post the points in a text file to this thread. Please do not post to this thread. This way we can see the points with out having to search through a ton of postings!

THANKS

reminder - for the A mains the points system has changed:
1st = 70
2nd = 67
3rd = 65
4th = 64
5th = 63
6th = 62 
7th = 61 and minus one on down.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Just had to be the idiot to do it>>>sorry micro

Micro>> Should I delete this wise Guy ????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Updated Points :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

updated points as of 7/18/2008


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated as of 8/1/2008

Two important notes:
1. Brett did not take points for the stock class
2. Tim used the rental ride and did receive points
(both per Bud)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points update as of 8/22


----------

